# Welche Batterie für Humminbird Helix 7 cxi SI GPS & SideImaging



## DwarF (2. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir kürzlich das oben genannte Echolot zugelegt. Da mein momentaner Akku etwas betagter ist, konnte ich das Gerät nicht allzu lange betreiben.

Nun sehe ich mich gezwungen einen neuen Akku anzuschaffen. Meine Frage ist, wieviel Ampere-Stunden (Ah) sollte der neue Akku aufweisen, um das Gerät ca. 7-8 Stunden dauerhaft betreiben zu können?

Schon mal danke im Voraus.

Grüße 

DwarF


----------



## DwarF (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Batterie für Humminbird Helix 7 cxi SI GPS & SideImaging*

In der Spezifikation steht eine Stromaufnahme von 0,65 A.
Somit komme ich mit einem Sicherheitsbeiwert S (wg. Tiefenentladung) von 1,7 mit der Formel:
AH= A*h*S 
auf erfoderliche 8,84 Ah.
Somit sollte eine 9 Ah-Batterie ausreichen.
Oder sollte ich eher zur 12 Ah-Batterie tendieren?


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Batterie für Humminbird Helix 7 cxi SI GPS & SideImaging*

Hallo, ich würde einmal über die Anschaffung eines LiFEPO4 Akkus nachdenken. Der ist zwar deutlich teuerer, hat aber eine evident bessere Energieausbeute und ist bedeutend leichter als die Bleivertreter. Ich benutze ein 8Ah Modell, das gerade einmal 1000g wiegt und mindestens so effizient ist wie ein 10-12AH Bleimodell.
Ein 12V/8AH LifePo Akku kostetet zwischen 85 und 120 Euro, hat aber eine Lebensdauer von ca 1000 Ladezyklen. Das macht den Mehrpreis durchaus wett.
Schau mal unter: http://shop.i-tecc.de/lifeenergy-lifepo4-akku-12v-8ah-mit-bms.html


----------



## DwarF (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Batterie für Humminbird Helix 7 cxi SI GPS & SideImaging*

Danke für den Denkanstoss, allerdings lohnt sich das bei mir nicht. Da ich nur am WE draussen bin, würde die Batterie ja 20 Jahre laut ladezyklen betrieben werden können. Allerdings gibt es wie bei jeder Batterie auch eine gewisse Lebensdauer bzgl. Alterung. Somit kann ich das Potential dieser Batterie gar nicht ausschöpfen. Und ob der Akku jetzt 1 oder 5 kg wiegt ist mir herzlich egal, da er sowieso im Boot untergebracht ist. 

Grüsse


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Batterie für Humminbird Helix 7 cxi SI GPS & SideImaging*

Dann kannst Du Dir eine normale Autobatterie zulegen, sagen wir 12V/50Ah, dann hast Du Saft für mehrere Tage. Das Gewicht spielt , wie Du sagst, keine Rolle und preiswert ist das ganze auch noch.


----------



## fischbär (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Batterie für Humminbird Helix 7 cxi SI GPS & SideImaging*

Super Ding:
http://www.reichelt.de/Blei-Vlies-Akkus-12V-zyklisch/LC-CA-1212P1/3/index.html?ACTION=3&GROUPID=4235&ARTICLE=142771&OFFSET=16&

Kannst Du locker 200 Zyklen bei Vollentladung rausholen, und wenn Du das Laden mal vergisst, reicht es auch für die zweite Tour.


----------



## Wallerjocky (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Batterie für Humminbird Helix 7 cxi SI GPS & SideImaging*

Hi

das Helix 7 SI hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von 1,2 Ah.

es würde ein Akku mit  10 Ah reichen #h
Kostet ca.49,90€ 

Lg Jocky


----------



## fischbär (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Batterie für Humminbird Helix 7 cxi SI GPS & SideImaging*

Der verlinkte hat sogar 12 Ah und ist nuch nen Zehner billiger...


----------

